
How to write the perfect pull request - daviducolo
https://github.com/blog/1943-how-to-write-the-perfect-pull-request
======
lucb1e
> Compare “:sparkles: :sparkles: Looks good :+1: :sparkles: :sparkles:” to
> “Looks good.”

I see. Lesson learned: don't use emojis, it looks awful.

------
kpcyrd
> Use emoji to clarify tone.

Maybe it's just me, but I prefer my github issues not to look like a whatsapp
conversation.

~~~
lucb1e
> look like a whatsapp conversation.

Even my personal/informal chats don't look that bad.

------
nzp
Offering and Responding to feedback sections are so bad. Do people working at
GitHub really need to basically be told to not be rude to each other, to give
useful information and to be professional or at least fake politeness? Are
they employing people in early teens with no socialization what so ever? Use
emoji, what the hell?!

“Our guidelines suit the way we work, and the culture we want to nurture. We
hope you find them useful too.

Happy communicating!”

Ugh...

What a weird place, and I don't mean this in a good way (taking into account
all the previous workplace drama they had).

------
a-dub
I just wish that GitHub would hold onto force push history and produce diffs
across them so they can be audited easily.

~~~
Daviey
Or have an option to mark a project FF only, with a public statement how long
this option has been switched on.

Atlassian Stash has FF only as a config, and for most projects it makes quite
a bit of sense!

------
phaemon
A little ironic to see this on github given:

[https://github.com/torvalds/linux/pull/17#issuecomment-56546...](https://github.com/torvalds/linux/pull/17#issuecomment-5654674)

But perhaps these issues have been fixed now?

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
Not everyone agrees with Linus. It's kind of silly to bring that up in a
mostly unrelated thread about Github suggesting tips for working within their
own PR system.

